# R35 Driver's 6.5" OEM speaker wanted - DBA >(2011)



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi,

I'm after an OEM Bose 6.5" speaker for the driver's side door (probably the same both sides to be fair) for a DBA (>2011) model. If you have one available to sell please let me know price inc postage.

Thanks,


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They are both the same, I’ll have a look around the garage but they do tend to sell quickly.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

I've now ordered a new one from Nissan. The cost wasn't as astronomical as I was expecting.

Thanks for the reply, Skint.


----------

